# PowerPoint Wheel of Fortune



## DeborahP (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I am interested in creating a "wheel of fortune" game for training purposes and thought that I could do it in PP. I can not seem to get it to work the correct way.

Can anyone provide any suggestions?


----------

